# Hello



## Diane Avery (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi my husband and I are hoping to move to southern spain in April we have 4 dogs and a parrot , we will be retiring and buying a property as a cash purchase, any information or advice would be great. Thank you


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

It is impossible to give you any info till you tell us more about yourselves!
Are you state pensioners?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rent at first, your chosen location might not suit, renting will make life easier if you decide it is not for you.


----------



## emlyn (Oct 26, 2012)

Where in Southern Spain are you considering moving to?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

There's lots of info on here already, includiong the FAQ's (there's something in the last couple of pages about buying in Spain) and if you use the search you'll find lots of info about bringing dogs over, including this one
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...9945-legalities-bringing-dogs-into-spain.html
so dig around and you'll find something.
But I don't think anyone's mentioned bringing a parrot over before...


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Is the parrot fluent in Spanish ?


----------



## Diane Avery (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello we are both taking early retirement husband will be 60 in April I will be 57, we do have our eyes on a property at the moment in the Ayora Vallay near Teresa de Cofrentes it is a nearly reformed property but will need some work, ie swimming pool, bathroom and kitchen fitted. We would need a vechicle so is it cheaper to buy hear and bring over, we have 4 dogs and a Parrot.

xx


----------



## Diane Avery (Aug 13, 2014)

Ha Ha not yet


----------



## Diane Avery (Aug 13, 2014)

Ayora Vallay near Teresa de Cofrentes


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Diane Avery said:


> Ha Ha not yet


Give it time girl.


----------



## A-Knight (Aug 13, 2014)

Hepa said:


> Rent at first, your chosen location might not suit, renting will make life easier if you decide it is not for you.


I agree, It's best to go there on a holiday first, just for a month or two to see what it's like living there. Get involved in the local community and make sure it's something you want to be apart of before making a huge commitment (like buying a house). 

Do you have any photos of the view from the house?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

playamonte said:


> Is the parrot fluent in Spanish ?


The owner has the right surname!


----------

